# Monitor: WqHD, FreeSync -> GUTES ANGEBOT ?



## amer_der_erste (3. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

Kann jemand was über den hier sagen? 
iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich habe ich nicht finden können im Netz. 

WqHD, FreeSync und 27" um ca. 350 Euro sind ein Hammer Preis. 
Was meint ihr?


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2015)

*AW: iiyama B2783QSU-B1*

Guck mal hier Iiyama B2783QSU: Review
Und du meinst Freesync.


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. November 2015)

*AW: iiyama B2783QSU-B1*

Oje, ich warte lieber auf einen Deutschen Test  

Was meinst du persönlich zum Monitor? 
Du bist doch der Monitor - Guru hier im Forum


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2015)

*AW: iiyama B2783QSU-B1*

Scheint ganz OK zu sein.
Freesync wird aber nur von 50-70Hz unterstützt, was mir viel zu wenig wäre.


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. November 2015)

*AW: iiyama B2783QSU-B1*

Nur? 
Was wäre akzeptabel? 
30-90Hz?


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2015)

*AW: iiyama B2783QSU-B1*

Ich meine der kann max 75Hz, also 30-75Hz.

Wenn du nicht in diesem sehr kleinen Bereich bist, dann hast du wieder tearing.


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. November 2015)

*AW: iiyama B2783QSU-B1*

omg WAS hilft dann endgültig gegen tearing? 

Denke über eine 980Ti nach und die wird definitiv mehr als 75 FPS liefern, zumindest bei den meisten Games.. 

Habe kein Problem mit einer Nvidia Karte. Welcher Monitor würde da passen?


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2015)

*AW: iiyama B2783QSU-B1*

V-G-und Freesync helfen gegen tearing.
Aber halt nur im aktiven Bereich.

Wieviel willst du denn ausgeben und wie gross soll der Monitor sein?


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. November 2015)

*AW: iiyama B2783QSU-B1*

21:9 habe ich jetzt 
Das Format gefällt mir gut aber Monitore in 21:9 mit G- oder Freesync sind unverschämt teuer.
Deshalb würde ich auch einen 27" in 16:9 nehmen.. 
Auflösung WqHD 

Ausgeben will ich ich nicht mehr als nötig


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2015)

*AW: iiyama B2783QSU-B1*

Da würde sich eventuell das Warten auf diesen lohnen.
Dell S2716DG, 27" (210-AGUI) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Aber brauchst halt ne Nvidia um Gsync zu nutzen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. November 2015)

*AW: iiyama B2783QSU-B1*

& bei dem funzt Gsync bei 30-90 Hz?? 

Gibt's eine brauchbare Alternative mit Freesync bis 500-600 Euro?


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2015)

*AW: iiyama B2783QSU-B1*

Wie kommst du immer auf 90Hz?
Bei dem funktioniert Gsync von 30-144Hz.
Die Freesync Alternative wäre der Asus MG278Q.


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. November 2015)

*AW: iiyama B2783QSU-B1*

Welcher von denen hier ist zu empfehlen?

https://geizhals.de/?cat=monlcd19wide&xf=5848_AMD+FreeSync+(Adaptive+Sync)~5137_2560x1440#xf_top


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. November 2015)

*AW: iiyama B2783QSU-B1*

sorry Doppelpost


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer (Freesync)-Monitor*

Asus MG278Q oder BenQ XL2730Z.
Wobei ich gerade merke, das ich den BenQ komplett vergessen habe.
Also BenQ XL2730Z.
Schnell, gute Farben im Standard Profil, kurzer Inputlag und kein Asus.
Nutze Asus halt nur, wo es nicht anders geht, ist aber eine sehr persönliche Präferenz.


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer (Freesync)-Monitor*

Was ist wichtiger deiner Meinung nach? 

Ein Ips mit Freesync von 35-90Hz
oder den MG278Q mit TN mit 40-144Hz

Echt schwer... 
Ahja, Graka hole ich mir wahr. eine Fury non X


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer (Freesync)-Monitor*

Da ich IPS nicht sonderlich mag und mir 35-90Hz zu wenig wären, eindeutig TN mit 40-144Hz.


----------



## varg01 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer (Freesync)-Monitor*

Also ich bin mit meinem iiyama prolite g2773hs nicht zufrieden. bei warthunder teared der wie sau. die 120fps mit den 120hz spielen sich gut, aber es nervt trotzdem. ausserdem sind mir die farben etwas zu blass. hab am laptop nen ips und das sind welten.


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. November 2015)

*AW: Neuer (Freesync)-Monitor (GUTES ANGEBOT?)*

Das gute Teil ist jetzt im Blitzangebot:
Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx 69 cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Wollte euch fragen wie gut der wirklich ist?


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2015)

Nicht wirklich richtig gut.


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich richtig gut.



Danke dass du es auch begründest.


----------



## WolfofWallstreet (5. November 2015)

kommt hald auch darauf an für was du den Monitor benutzt. Ich bin jetzt bestimmt nicht der beste Monitor-Guru jedoch auch speziell im Gamingbereich werden momentan die Battlefield Server auf 60 oder 140 hz umgestellt, da wären mir dann die 75 Hz zu wenig.
LG


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. November 2015)

Also ich bin auch kein Monitor-Guru aber wenn mir ein Produkt nicht empfohlen wird, würde ich gerne wissen wieso, weshalb und warum...
Vlt. ist eine Macke für jemanden schwerwiegend, für mich aber total i.O.

Hat man eigentlich bei den Blitzangeboten auch 30 Tage Rückgaberecht bei Amazon.

Befürchte nur ob meine R9 290 WqHD packt...


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2015)

WolfofWallstreet schrieb:


> kommt hald auch darauf an für was du den Monitor benutzt. Ich bin jetzt bestimmt nicht der beste Monitor-Guru jedoch auch speziell im Gamingbereich werden momentan die Battlefield Server auf 60 oder 140 hz umgestellt, da wären mir dann die 75 Hz zu wenig.
> LG


Was haben denn die Server mit der Bildwiederholrate zu tun?


amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch kein Monitor-Guru aber wenn mir ein Produkt nicht empfohlen wird, würde ich gerne wissen wieso, weshalb und warum...
> Vlt. ist eine Macke für jemanden schwerwiegend, für mich aber total i.O.
> 
> Hat man eigentlich bei den Blitzangeboten auch 30 Tage Rückgaberecht bei Amazon.
> ...


Lies dir einfach mal den Test bei tftcentral durch.
Kurz, kaum Ergonomie, nicht wirklich gute Farben und dazu weniger Optionen als zB der BenQ XL2730Z.


----------



## WolfofWallstreet (5. November 2015)

War ja auch nur so ein Punkt den ich kritisiere bzw. dich darauf hinweisen wollte 

"Wenn Sie ein Produkt, das Sie unter Inanspruchnahme einer Blitzangebot-Ermäßigung gekauft haben, zurückgeben, wird Amazon Ihnen den gezahlten Kaufpreis für das Produkt zurückerstatten, wobei die jeweils anwendbaren Rückgabebedingungen gelten."
Quelle: Teilnahmebedingungen

Bei Frage drei kann ich dir leider nicht behilflich sein. LG


----------



## WolfofWallstreet (5. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was haben denn die Server mit der Bildwiederholrate zu tun?
> 
> Lies dir einfach mal den Test bei tftcentral durch.
> Kurz, kaum Ergonomie, nicht wirklich gute Farben und dazu weniger Optionen als zB der BenQ XL2730Z.



soweit ich weiß hat man dadurch einfach ein flüssigeres Gameplay solange der PC und die Frames per Second mitspielen.  Verbessere mich falls du es besser weißt. Gibt auch wieder so Spezialisten die sowieso sagen mehr wie 30 FPS kann das menschliche auch nicht wahren nehmen .. ach ja der Vergleich 30 und 200 FPS. Ich will aber nicht vom Thema ablenken von daher 

Sorry für den Doppelpost wie kann ich den hier einen Beitrag löschen?


----------



## Roli (5. November 2015)

Server haben nichts mit hz oder fps zu tun.

einfach gesagt:
hz ist die Bildwiederholrate des Monitors
fps sind bilder pro sekunde von deiner GraKa.

der Acer im blitzangebot ist zwar günstig, ist aber bei mir alleine wegen der fehlenden Ergonomie raus. Wieder anfangen Bücher auf dem Schreibtisch zu stapeln bis die Höhe stimmt, ne danke. Am falschen Ende gespart von Acer. Außerdem hat der Probleme mit Ghosting.

Einen richtig guten Freesyncer gibt es leider aktuell in meinen Augen nicht.

Ist aber nur eine persönliche Meinung.
Eventuell wirst du ja mit einem Monitor glücklich, der für andere nicht in Frage kommt?
Viele sind zB mit dem mg279q glücklich, ich bin mit dem gar nicht zurecht gekommen.

Testen werde ich bei einem guten Angebot noch die schon erwähnten mg278q sowie den BenQ.
Aktuell sind die aber einfach zu teuer.
Auch ist die Freesync Range bei allen Modellen auf dem Markt nicht ausreichend in meinen Augen, vor allem die untere Grenze ist immer zu hoch angesetzt.

Und ja, deine 290 reicht für WQHD, meine langt ja auch.

Mein Tip: Informiere dich über die Specs aktueller Monitore (zB Auflösung, hz, Format, A-Sync,...), und entscheide dich dann was genau du willst und wie hoch dein Budget ist. Danach kannst du anfangen Erfahrungsberichte und Meinungen zu sammeln.


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. November 2015)

Hi Roli!

Nicht gesehen, dass der Acer keine Ergonomie bietet. Das geht überhaupt nicht.
Mein aktuller Monitor Asus PB 298q, der noch immer Top ist, bietet einwandfreie Ergonomie, da möchte ich ja dann auch keinen Rückschritt machen...

Der hier ist interessant ASUS MG279Q, 27" (90LM0103-B01170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
ABER: 35-95Hz Freesync und der Monitor kann aber *144Hz*
Warum muss man es so kompliziert machen


----------



## Roli (6. November 2015)

Tja, gute Frage...hat mich auch gestört, als ich ihn zu Hause hatte.
Kann persönlich nur von dem mg279q abraten.
Andere sind zufrieden...Monitor ist halt eine sehr individuelle Entscheidung, anders als die restliche Hardware des PCs.

Erinnerst du dich an "Dressgate"? mit dem Kleid, was die eine Hälfte blau-schwarz und die andere weiß-Gold sieht?
Farbwahrnehmung - Dressgate ist beendet - Wissen - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de

So ist es halt mit den Augen und dem Hirn. Was der eine sieht, muss der andere nicht zwangsläufig auch sehen.

Am Ende musst du dich wie gesagt einlesen und entscheiden was du willst, dann selber testen.


----------

